# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Изменить границу последовательности БЕЗ проведения документов

## forumlarin

Конфигурация Комплексная 7.7

----------

Elric (22.09.2014)

----------


## vovchicnn

Что за "граница" последовательности? 10 лет на v77 работаю, такого понятия не слышал. Уточни. Помогу. Я на этом "собаку с пудом соли съел".

----------


## svetik_svetiko

в комплексной и торговле 7.7 есть такая прелесть как точка актуальности и граница последовательности... Там, по-моему, есть возможность на закладке "Последовательности" переставить дату, но не ставить в нижнем окне галочки, и ткнуть выполнить.

----------


## vovchicnn

Точка актуальности - это дата, на которую расчитаны все регистры. На ТА отчёты формируются мгновенно (на этот момент не надо делать пересчет регистров). После ТА - воообще нет движений регистров (при нормальной настройке). Вё это - по определению. Так в чём твой вопрос, уточни.
По-моему, ты это про форточку "Управление оперативными итогами"? Так смысл "Восстановить последовательность" это уложить в регистрах так и в таком порядке, как в документах! Без пропусков и изменений!!! Пример:
Купили товар - есть движения по ценам и количеству, они рассчитались на ТА. Часть товара продали - есть движения С УЧЁТОМ ИМЕННО ЭТОЙ ПАРТИИ! А потом взяли и ПЕРЕФОРШМАЧИЛИ приход!!! Естественно, движения по приходу изменятся. Но в этом и есть суть РЕГИСТРА, что продажа об этом НЕ ЗНАЕТ! Ровно по этому любой отчёт в ТиС предлагает восстановить последовательность, другими словами, ПЕРЕПРОВЕСТИ ВСЁ, ЧТО ВОШЛО В ИНТЕРВАЛ!!! Не .... ждать результатов отчёта, если разрешить? Ровно поэтому, пока я был сисадмином по ТиС, у меня было запрещено преведение документов как прошлой, так и будущей датой! Такие документы проводились НОЧЬЮ, В ОБЩЕМ ПОТОКЕ!!! Я понятно выражаюсь?

----------


## gfulk

> Конфигурация Комплексная 7.7


Это невозможно. Даже если бы и было возможно, ничего хорошего это Вам бы не принесло. Лучше "обрезать базу" и начать все заново, регулярно восстанавливая последовательность

----------


## ehoo

> Это невозможно. Даже если бы и было возможно, ничего хорошего это Вам бы не принесло. Лучше "обрезать базу" и начать все заново, регулярно восстанавливая последовательность


Нет ничего невозможного ;)

Процедура УстановитьГПнаДок() 
Поз = Макс(ВыбраныйДокумент.Полу  читьПозицию(), Последовательность.Основн  яПоследовательность.Получ  итьПозицию()); 
Последовательность.Основн  яПоследовательность.Устан  овить(Поз);
КонецПроцедуры

Поверьте, это гораздо менее болезненно, чем обрезание.

P.S. svetik_svetiko попутала ТА и ГП

----------

Elric (22.09.2014), Pudovan (12.07.2013)

----------


## vovchicnn

А зачем вообще ГП трогать? Тем более, что не все - программеры (мне показалось, что svetic svetico - бух, только хороший). 
Если ты Админ - запрети User-ам ковыряться вне текущей даты, если ты User, то более подробно изучай возможности проги и НЕ ЛЕЗЬ С АДМИНСКИМИ ПРАВАМИ ТУДА, ГДЕ ЧЕГО-ТО НЕ ЗНАЕШЬ НА 100% !!!

----------


## gfulk

> Нет ничего невозможного ;)
> 
> Процедура УстановитьГПнаДок() 
> Поз = Макс(ВыбраныйДокумент.Полу  читьПозицию(), Последовательность.Основн  яПоследовательность.Получ  итьПозицию()); 
> Последовательность.Основн  яПоследовательность.Устан  овить(Поз);
> КонецПроцедуры
> 
> Поверьте, это гораздо менее болезненно, чем обрезание.
> 
> P.S. svetik_svetiko попутала ТА и ГП


Зря. Я же сказал, что это невозможно. После такого действия Вы проблем не оберетесь. Неправильные циферки в отчете о продажах - только верхушка айсберга. НЕЛЬЗЯ такое делать без четкого понимания, что такое последовательность, какие документы на нее влияют и какие проводки были сделаны задним числом. ТС, к сожалению, не создает впечатление человека, который это знает.

----------


## Разработчик

> Зря. Я же сказал, что это невозможно. После такого действия Вы проблем не оберетесь. Неправильные циферки в отчете о продажах - только верхушка айсберга. НЕЛЬЗЯ такое делать без четкого понимания, что такое последовательность, какие документы на нее влияют и какие проводки были сделаны задним числом. ТС, к сожалению, не создает впечатление человека, который это знает.


Умничать можно много, а ehoo показал как сделать на прямой вопрос.
Человек происит помощи - значит ему надо помочь.

----------


## vovchicnn

Для Ehoo.
Я бы с удовольствием твой метод на практике проверил. Нет возможности (если только (ради экперимента) какую-то базу "похерить!)! У меня и моих клиентов такого не бывает. Меня заинтересовала эта тема -как возможная проблема.
Однако, я описал стандартный совет, а ты - крайний, "хирургический". 
Банальный совет: Коли советуешь испопользовать такой механизм (см. своё), так обеспечь безопасность, путём включения механизмов: "Попытка-Исключение-КонецПопытки", Контроль Заполненности Переменных Запроса. Не могу написать с указанием адреса в синтаксис-помощнике потому, что это МОЯ КОНТРОЛЬКА!
... Нет больше времени... Через неделю буду в сети ПОЧТИ постоянно.

_Добавлено через 4 часа 15 минут 25 секунд_
Отчет о продажах - один из самых сложных из стандартных в ТиС. 
Мне жутко показалось, что ты его попутал с "АНАЛИЗОМ ПРОДАЖ". А этот отчёт абсолютно автономен, читает всего 1 регистр, и тот - регистр ДВИЖЕНИЙ, а не остатков!

----------


## gfulk

> Умничать можно много, а ehoo показал как сделать на прямой вопрос.
> Человек происит помощи - значит ему надо помочь.


Помощь тоже разная бывает. Если человек тянется к чаше с ядом, Вы ее ему подвинете?

З.Ы. Сорри за оффтоп

----------


## Разработчик

1. Граница последовательности может слететь из-за банального случайного перепроведения документа или изменения не существенного реквизита.
Перепроводить документы за несколько лет не имеет смысла.
2. Сдали отчетность без восстановления последовательности. Главбух против восстановления, чтобы баланс не съехал (люди знают на что идут).
Перекинули последовательность и продолжили работу.

А "чаша с ядом" - термин франчайзи, которые никогда глубоко в проблемах клиентов не разбираются - "Надо быстро сделать и  получить бабло, а там хоть трава не расти." 

Ценность этого форума в том, что людям помогают решить их проблемы, предупреждая о возможных последствиях.

----------


## vovchicnn

1. Что за "случайное" перепроведение документа?
2. Что за "несущественный" реквизит?
3. В документах не реквизит, а ссылка на него! Как его не меняй, документ не изменится, и перепроводить его не надо! А если есть необходимость перепроводить древние документы, так главбуха на пару с админом по 1С надо гнать в шею!!!
4. А за "несколько лет" - иногда надо свёртку делать!!!
5. Насчёт того, что не имеет смысла перепроводить: конечно, на хрена это надо, подумаешь, половина отчётов не работает, а вторая врётИ?!!! Нет! Уж коли влетел на это, придётся всё сделать без всякой самодеятельности, так, как мама 1С придумала...

----------


## Разработчик

Для особо умных:
1. Временно снят запрет редактирования и пользователь провел документ.
2. Не существенный реквизит - Комментарий, Основание (не путать ДокументОснование) - изменение не влечет никаких изменений в регистрах и бухитогах.
3. Текстовый или числовой реквизит не может быть ссылкой.
4. Делать свертку или нет решает не программер, а директор с главбухом. У некоторых клиентов базы по 10 -12 лет под SQL и никаких проблем.
5. "Гнуть пальцы - половина отчетов врет", не зная конкретной ситуации и ругаться - признак не компетентности. Запусти хотя-бы 2-3 завода и 5-6 оптово-розничных фирм конфигурациями под заказ, тогда опыт появится и ответы будут на конкретные вопросы, а не ради рейтинга.

Извиняюсь за повтор: Если человек просит помощи, помоги и объясни какие могут быть последствия.

----------

adi_vs_tdk (01.04.2021)

----------


## Pudovan

> Нет ничего невозможного ;)
> Процедура УстановитьГПнаДок() 
> Поз = Макс(ВыбраныйДокумент.Полу  читьПозицию(), Последовательность.Основн  яПоследовательность.Получ  итьПозицию()); 
> Последовательность.Основн  яПоследовательность.Устан  овить(Поз);
> КонецПроцедуры
> Поверьте, это гораздо менее болезненно, чем обрезание.
> P.S. svetik_svetiko попутала ТА и ГП


Большое спасибо, мне очень даже помогло и избавило от геморного перепроведения данных за шесть лет!!!
Сделал внешнюю обработку со следующим кодом:
Процедура УстановитьГПнаДок()
Док = СоздатьОбъект("Документ"); 
Если Док.Выбран()=0 Тогда
Док.Выбрать("Выберите последний документ","Журнал.ЖурналОбщ  ий",); 
КонецЕсли;
Поз = Макс(Док.ПолучитьПозицию(),Последовательность.ОсновнаяПоследовательност  ь.ПолучитьПозицию());
Сообщить("Выбраный документ: "+Док);
Сообщить("Документ куда станет позиция: "+Поз);
Последовательность.ОсновнаяПоследовательност  ь.Установить(Поз);
КонецПроцедуры

----------


## Разработчик

Для чего этот кусок?
Поз = Макс(Док.ПолучитьПозицию(),  оследовательность.Основна  яПоследовательност ь.ПолучитьПозицию());

Если Последовательность позже документа, то зачем ее устанавливать, она и так установлена.
Если очень хочется поставь проверку 
Если Док.ПолучитьПозицию() > Последовательност ь.ОсновнаяПоследовательно  т ь.ПолучитьПозицию() Тогда
       Последовательность.Основн  яПоследовательност ь.Установить(Док.ПолучитьП  зицию());
КонецЕсли;

----------


## Pudovan

> Для чего этот кусок?
> Поз = Макс(Док.ПолучитьПозицию(),  оследовательность.Основна  яПоследовательност ь.ПолучитьПозицию());


Краткость - сестра таланта! Правда авторство не моё, а того, кто первым её опубликовал...

---------- Post added at 00:52 ---------- Previous post was at 00:45 ----------




> Нет ничего невозможного ;)
> Процедура УстановитьГПнаДок() 
> Поз = Макс(ВыбраныйДокумент.Полу  читьПозицию(), Последовательность.Основн  яПоследовательность.Получ  итьПозицию()); 
> Последовательность.Основн  яПоследовательность.Устан  овить(Поз);
> КонецПроцедуры
> Поверьте, это гораздо менее болезненно, чем обрезание.
> P.S. svetik_svetiko попутала ТА и ГП


Спасибо проверил, действительно очень эфективно работает, правда немного изменил код для работоспособности. Но идея действительно хорошая!!!

----------


## Elric

> Зря. Я же сказал, что это невозможно. После такого действия Вы проблем не оберетесь. Неправильные циферки в отчете о продажах - только верхушка айсберга. НЕЛЬЗЯ такое делать без четкого понимания, что такое последовательность, какие документы на нее влияют и какие проводки были сделаны задним числом. ТС, к сожалению, не создает впечатление человека, который это знает.


Судя по ответу, Вы считаете себя умнее других - Вы знаете о возможных последствиях, а другие конечно же не знают.
И это "считание себя", вероятно, толкает Вас на обман - фраза "это невозможно" даже после того, как узнали что это действительно возможно.
Конкретная ситуация - мой клиент случайно перепровел документ задним числом - на 5 лет раньше. Извинился и попросил помочь. Цифры все остались те же (проверено тщательно), а восстанавливать последовательность за 5 лет КРАЙНЕ нежелательно.
ehoo реально помог советом, а Вы мало того что с толку сбиваете ложными утверждениями, так еще на давшего правильный совет бочку катите.
Фу Вам!

----------

